# Questions about my mollies...



## mliscool2003 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have 5 little red mollies in my 5g tank with a cory catfish and a ADF. When I feed the mollies today, most of them went to get the foods, but 1 or 2 of them don't seem to be interested with the foods; they will get it, but will spit it out as soon as they got the food pellets. I wonder if this is caused by stress because of poor water quality? I haven't measure the NH3 level yet but the Ph is somewhere between 5.4-5.7. Is this range ok or do I have to raise the PH with baking soda. Thanks.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi, what is ADF?
5 gal is kind of small.
Has the tank been set up for a while?
Don't fool with the ph.
Some fish are picky eaters.


----------



## mliscool2003 (Feb 24, 2005)

ADF stands for African Dwarf Frog. I also don't quite get what you said about fish being picky eaters, because I heard some people say that when fish are stressed out by water quality, they will go off their foods. Also, if they are picky, hoe come some red mollies actually eat the foods, while others spit them out?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

your PH sounds way off, are you sure thats correct?


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Plus, a lot of times, fish will gobble up the flakes then spit the excess food out, like biting off more than you can chew. If they don't want the food, then they probably won't try to swallow any anyways, I think. I'm not that sure though, so don't take my word for it :fun:


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

frogs and fosh don't mix, because frog poo is toxic to fish. 5g is also too small for any fish, especially for mollys that grow rather large. Have you thought of buying a new tank and leaving the frog to the 5g?


----------



## mliscool2003 (Feb 24, 2005)

Frog poo is toxic to fish!!!!! :shock: . REALLY? HOW COME? Also, I made a mistake, the fish I have are red platies, not mollies! I always confuse them. I also heard that platies need ph of about 7.4, so I increased my PH already to this level.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

5g is waaaaaay too small.. and how exactly did you raise the ph?


----------



## mliscool2003 (Feb 24, 2005)

I increased the Ph by dumping in baking soda, which is what most fish keepers suggested


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I hope you mean you measured the baking soda and raised the PH slowly over several days. A 5 gallon tank is still too small for 5 platies. With limited room, the 2 not eating could be at the bottom of the social ladder and scared to eat for fear of the others.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Frog poo is very heavy stuff, that irritates fish gills and skin. This is a problem even in big tanks.


----------



## lalo (Jun 2, 2005)

wow, has anyone noticed that some LFS keep the frogs in the same tanks with fish ???? I've always thought it was ok for them to be together since thats how the sell them, wonder why people messes up sometimes.


----------

